# Animal Crossing villager pairings!



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

So recently I was on a thread and we started pairing villagers together. I figured it would be nice to have an official thread for this, and when better to do it than on Valentines Day! You can post fan-art(keep it safe) or just who you think would be cute together!
So here are a few of my ideas: 
O'hare and Carmen
Julian and Merengue
Bluebear and Kody
Ankha and Lucky
Goldie and Biskit
Fauna and Erik
Bam and Diana
Bam and Annalise


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 14, 2014)

Rudy & Lolly
Beau & Diana
Merengue & Julian
Bones & Goldie
Dizzy & Tia

:]


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree with all of those except Beau and Diana. Dizzy and Tia would be SO cute.
Found some O'Care(O'hare and Carmen) fan art!


----------



## nekosync (Feb 14, 2014)

Punchy & Olivia
Pashmina & Shift


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

Also Bam and Annalise! So cute


----------



## Aromatisse (Feb 14, 2014)

Diana and Fuchsia.
Marshal and Flurry.
Julian and Colton.
Rosie and Punchy.
Annalisa and Octavian.


----------



## TeeTee (Feb 14, 2014)

Julian and Colton lol that pairing is all over tumblr!
Also my friend likes Fang and Chief. She has Fang and Chief herself n' they like each other rather than her Whitney.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 14, 2014)

Beau and Fauna :3
Also I have Chief and Whitney in my village as a couple.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> Beau and Fauna :3
> Also I have Chief and Whitney in my village as a couple.


Chief and Whitney. Yes.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 14, 2014)

Bree and Moose seem like a cute couple to me but things get complicated when it comes to Beau, Mira, Rudy and Diana, Rudy and Beau and can work well with either Mira or Diana that can't choose which works best.


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 14, 2014)

Zucker and marina
View attachment 27772


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 14, 2014)

Julian and Winnie <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 14, 2014)

Merengue and Julian
Erik and Deidre
Rosie and Tom
Marshal and Flurry <3


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 14, 2014)

Kidd and Chevre <5

- - - Post Merge - - -



NekoSuke said:


> Bree and Moose seem like a cute couple to me but things get complicated when it comes to Beau, Mira, Rudy and Diana, Rudy and Beau and can work well with either Mira or Diana that can't choose which works best.



Bree and Moose?! Don't you mean Bree and Rod?


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 14, 2014)

No I mean Bree and Moose they have a lot of cute conversations with each other and the way Bree plays around with Moose and how he NEVER gets made her shows that they do like each other, plus I see them together the most.


----------



## fsession (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe the fact with all of those except Lover and Diana. Light headed and Tia would be SO lovely.


----------



## canadasquare (Feb 14, 2014)

Erik and fauna foshure! I have them both in my town
Octavian and Zucker would be cute IMO 
Also, Diana and fauna since Diana always talks about her <3


----------



## theviolentlolita (Feb 14, 2014)

I recently move Celia into my town and ever since her and Vic have been inseparable! The always ask me to deliver gifts to each other and Vic asked me to bring her to his house so he could giver her back her shirt XD Idk why he had it but i'm not gonna ask questions!

Also Ken flirts with Phoebe a lot and I think they are cute together because they are both pretty tough personality wise. But Ken kinda flirts with all the girls. Also ever since I moved in Hans he and Ken have been super best friends which is pretty cute. Ken and Hans bros for life!

Finally Genji just moved in but I already thing he and Marina are pretty cute together! But i can't choose between Marina/Genji or Marina/Zucker they both are super cute! So i guess it will be OT3 Genji/Marina/Zucker. Marina is the town pimp, aww yeeaah.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

theviolentlolita said:


> Marina is the town pimp, aww yeeaah.


This line. I died of laughter


----------



## theviolentlolita (Feb 14, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> This line. I died of laughter



I'm so glad


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 14, 2014)

these 2 keep giving eachother presents in my town..


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 14, 2014)

Carmen and Genji ftw!


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

quick question: what does that say?


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 14, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> quick question: what does that say?



Oh yeah sorry xD
It says "Oh, my prince! You've found me again!"


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes. They are meant to be. She has to cheat on O'hare now. SCANDALOUS


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 14, 2014)

How do you get that to happen!? Or was it photoshopped?


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 14, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> How do you get that to happen!? Or was it photoshopped?



Only the stars and stupid hearts are photoshopped xD
But I came across them by chance and they were acting a kind of Cinderella's play


----------



## theviolentlolita (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had that happen conversation happen too but i can't remember which characters it was


----------



## Mkemacgregor (Feb 14, 2014)

*Cube *and *Aurora *are a couple in my town. I ship them *Cubora*!

Also, since *Punchy *seems to be the bachelor of choice for the cats I nominate him and *Kitty *(she just moved in to my town). Punty? Kunchty? Kitchy? Er, no good ship names, so maybe not.


----------



## feminist (Feb 14, 2014)

woah I have a lot but my favorites are:
- Colton and Julian
- Merengue and Tia (tea and cake ohohohooo)
- Pekoe and Tia (in case you didn't already know, pekoe is a type of tea, and, of course, Tia is a teapot)
- Fauna and Lobo (my villagers always talk about seeing them drinking lemonade together and aww)
- Ankha has a long distance girlfriend too probably that's my headcanon


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

yes. Colton and Julian <3 I can see it.


----------



## french toast (Feb 14, 2014)

Isabelle, K.K., and Mayor in a love triangle.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

french toast said:


> Isabelle, K.K., and Mayor in a love triangle.


Err...


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 16, 2014)

kyle/rod

kyle said this when rod was moving in 



just picturing the interaction that went down when kyle brought a rose is pretty cute


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Feb 16, 2014)

I have both Peanut and Kody in my town and they are so adorable together!


----------



## jewls (Feb 16, 2014)

Lobo and Puddles! I always see them together in my town and they look like complete opposites, its so cute!


----------



## jasa11 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rolf and Bianca


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Naaw it's Octavian and Marina <3 Marshal and Peanut too hehe


----------



## Laudine (Feb 16, 2014)

Papi and Felicity >u< They talk about each other all the time.

Broffina and Gaston too, but he moved away recently  The same thing happened to Big Top and Ren?e as well </3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 16, 2014)

Apparently Tangy and Zucker are a thing in my town, ALL my villagers talk about them, even Marshal who just moved in yesterday XD Feeling pretty bad for Zucker since Tangy's going to go soon D';


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 16, 2014)

Sydney & Eugene have always been the pairing of my town  .. Although Eugene is having a bromance with me <3

Also Simon & Tom totally had a thing when Simon was in my town, unfortunately he left and Tom's been left heartbroken since </3 .. But he's getting close with Erik again, so hopefully they hit it off

And Rowan & Bangle are a great couple, they suit so well


----------



## momayo (Feb 16, 2014)

Cole and Gabi. Cole keeps talking about her ticklish feet, and Gabi keeps visiting his house to play! 

They're like silly, mischievous bffs.


----------



## Orieii (Feb 16, 2014)

Kid Cat x Chrissy (They are so cute!)
Julian x Merengue
Beau x Fauna
Zucker x Marina


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 16, 2014)

In Parfait, Marshal & Stitches are obsessed with Timbra :L
In Azalea i think Bluebear x Stitches
and Rolf x Willow used to be a thing but they no longer talk
Also Apple and Hamlet


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 16, 2014)

Genji x Pippy...so much ship...and now that Genji has moved away I bet Pippy always writes him letters. <3 I miss that rabbit.

Zell x Mint...don't ask.


----------



## Hot (Feb 16, 2014)

Muffy and Pietro. That fanart I saw while searching up Pietro is stuck in my head like.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 16, 2014)

Cold said:


> Muffy and Pietro. *That fanart* I saw while searching up Pietro is stuck in my head like.



*shudders* some fanart i saw of Ankha has scarred me ;_;


----------



## Adore (Feb 16, 2014)

Rosie and Bob

I saw them together in Rosie's house a couple times (;


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, it's official, looks like Rudy X Mira is happening. Caught him watering her flowers and planting 2 red ones in front of her house so he must like her. Also Beau and Diana have been hanging out a lot, even saw Diana giving Beau advice on what kind of a gift to give his mom so Beau X Diana is happening as well.


----------



## o-k (Feb 16, 2014)

Tex and Flo are cute together i think!! they give off bad boy & punk rock chick vibes... same with Kyle and Freya~ i also love Bunnie and Poppy. c:


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> In Parfait, Marshal & Stitches are obsessed with Timbra :L
> In Azalea i think Bluebear x Stitches
> and Rolf x Willow used to be a thing but they no longer talk
> Also Apple and Hamlet


Oooooh. Tiger and a sheep. Fierce.


----------

